# Cold Stabilize Skeeter Pee?



## ICELIA (Aug 19, 2012)

Has anyone done a cold Stabilize on SP? Seems that excess acid would drop out and make the flavor even better than it already is. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 19, 2012)

I thought that was what I was doing when I poured it over a tall glass of ice.


----------

